# Stila Shadows and Lip Glaze



## zombie_candy (Jun 15, 2007)

Any ladies here a fan of Stila? I'm a HUGE neutral enthusiast and just bought my 2 first shadows yesterday--Golightly and Coco and I'm utterly in love. Anybody around the NC35-NC42 range, if you have Stila neutrals (or any colors too) and lip glaze shades please list your favorites


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 16, 2007)

I love the lipglaze in Banana. It's a lovely nudey beige - smells of banana too.


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm with you on the neutrals look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Kitten, Barefoot Contessa eye shadows!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

I have Barefoot Contessa, Golightly, Wheat, Twig, and Poise which, is not neutral, and I love them all.  I also have the Fruit Punch and Strawberry lip glaze.  They are great but, I don't wear them much because I always turn the pen too much and I end up with more gloss then I need. Once it's out, there is no getting it back in.


----------

